# silverado plow lights wire location



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a 2003 silverado I am trying to get headlight wired in. I bought the trucklight. I have the marker and turn all wired in and I understand I need to locate the headlight wires before they y to each side but I also want to locate them after the relays. I am not having much luck since they look like they are down under maybe that battery and run down under inter cooler pipe. But can anybody point me to the exact location of were the low beam and high beam wires are easily located. Here is the part of the directions that says how to do it.

They are the trucklight 80888 and the full manual is here. 
http://ri.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEVkAIBVZWjjYAPQIPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTByOHZyb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--/RV=2/RE=1448506761/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.truck-lite.com%2fwebapp%2fwcs%2fstores%2fservlet%2fGetInstructionPDFCmd%3fstoreId%3d10001%26productId%3d24141%26instructionFilename%3d%2fpdf%2f45338a0.pdf%26productName%3dEconomy%2520Snow%2520Plow%2fATL%2520Lights/RK=0/RS=vUKK7cyriyS_BaL7D6hpAIzDnPg-

4. Starting at the vehicle driver side, find where the high beam wire exits the dash board and trace it until it "Y's" over to the passenger
side. Between the "Y" and the dash board, physically cut the high beam wire in half. Starting with the high beam wire attached to
the headlamp splice the Pink wire from our harness. The high beam wire going back into the dash board, splice the Blue wire from
our harness.
Starting at the vehicle driver side again, find where the low beam wire exits the dash board and trace it until it "Y's" over to the passenger
side. Between the "Y" and the dash board, physically cut the low beam wire in half. Starting with the low beam wire attached
to the headlamp splice the Brown wire from our harness. The low beam wire going back into the dash board, splice the White wire
from our harness. You must physically cut the original power to the vehicle headlamps and splice our harness as stated above. The
toggle switch will then switch between the vehicle headlamps and the snowplow lamps...you would never want all four lamps on
together.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

But I am not sure if this will all work anyway know that I think about it do to the daytime running lights that are on normally or will that not matter. Or am I going to have to wire two different relays in some way.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I pulled the fuse block on fender and found the 4 wires that control the low beams and high beams. Which look like come out after the 10 amp fusses. I am not sure how I can tap into them since it has 4 wires not 2 like truck light directions. So I did order 4 relays and sockets just waiting on them to show up but still trying to figure out how to wire all this in.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not 100% what you have going on here...

2003 headlights on a chevy have right/ left and hi/ low independence.

Can't you tag behind the headlight plug?


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

That is my plan I should have my 4 relays tomorrow I just have to figure out how to wire them to make all this work right.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I see you wanting to tie into truck headlights, but if you don't want to cut'n'splice and keep the circuits separate, you could go off of this diagram. Just a thought, but then it would probably be nice to flash the lights the way they were meant to.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I want to soldier everything into the oem wires I am going to tie in under the fuse box under hood. I want to tie into all 4 wires so I can still use headlights like meant to just not sure how to do it yet with 4 relays.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you trying to do exactly?


----------



## J.onathan (Nov 15, 2015)

If you just tap in, your vehicle headlights and plow lights will be on at the same time. I dont think that is something you want. I have just purchased truck-lite plow lights for my rig as well (2006 Sierra) I will be running them off a switch independent of the factory truck headlight wiring.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Are you trying to wire the plow lights into the snow plow harness? Or are you trying to make your own switch over relay harness from truck to plow? What kind of plow do you have?


----------



## redneckwheelman (Dec 16, 2012)

also keep in mind that the wires from the fuse box aren't the ones from the headlight switch, the 1999+ chevys are a switched ground with a constant hot, atleast the 99 to 02's are, i, guessing they kept it that way threw 2007 atleast.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a meyer plow but I am going to use 4 relays and tap into the 4 wires that come out of the underhood fuse block that go to the headlights. So when I want the plow lights I will flip a toggle switch in cab and the lights will switch to plow lights. Then I will be able to control high and low beams from the column like factory.


----------



## redneckwheelman (Dec 16, 2012)

i dont think that itll work that way, the wires from the fuse panel should be a constant hot on these trucks. you need to use the ground wires to the headlights. other wise when you flip your switch to turn the lights from the truck to the plow lights itll go to the plow lights but will be highs and lows on at the same time and no dimmer switch function. if it was a 90s body style chevy then they would be switched power at the fuse block from the dimmer switch and what you want to do would work. 
but grab a test light and check im just assuming that chevy kept them the same when they updated the front end in 03. i know the 99-02 chevy headlights are switched ground


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Maybe try Dominion light adapters:

http://www.centralparts.com/snowplow-and-salt-spreader-parts/snowplow-parts/snowplow-light-kits/aftermarket-snowplow-headlights/dominion-headlight-adapters/

No cutting the factory harness at all. As noted above the headlights on your truck are "negative to excite", the ground is switched.


----------

